# Thumb screw size for an old B&S height gauge.



## JPMacG (Jan 24, 2019)

Can anyone tell me the thumb screw thread size for an old 12-inch Brown & Sharpe Vernier height gauge?  I picked one up at Cabin Fever this year for a good price but the clamp thumb screws are missing.  A 2-56 is a close match to the diameter, but the pitch is wrong.  I suspect it might be either 2-64, or metric, or a custom B&S thread.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 24, 2019)

I think its 2-64 I have one that my screw was worn to when adjusting the knurled wheel it would drop in some areas. I went to remove the threaded rod from the arm and it sheared off. I did alittle searching and came up with 2-64. I found a place that sells taps and dies in that size for 15.00 if I remember correctly. I have not repaired yet so I'm not 100%


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks Cadillac.  I'll try the 2-64 screws and see if they fit.  There are some brass 2-64s for sale on eBay for $6 shipped.


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 3, 2019)

The screws arrived in the mail.  The thread is indeed 2-64.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 3, 2019)

That’s good to know. After talking about this I ended up ordering a tap and die. Just waiting for it to come in. Great to hear!


----------

